# Moderate Sedation



## breanne (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a few questions in reguards to the use of moderate sedation during a procedure.  How many units are used when charging for the moderate sedation?   Should a modifier be used on the moderate sedation?
-Thanks


----------



## LeslieJ (Apr 2, 2008)

Moderate Sedation aka: Conscious Sedation is a lighter form of sedation where the patients may be drowsy but are fairly well aware of their surroundings, easily aroused and they respond quickly and well to questions.  

When billing for Moderate Sedation there are CPT codes to choose from the 9914x series, depending on who is present to do the monitoring of the patient while the procedure is being performed.

Although time is a factor in your coding selection of Moderate Sedation, there are no base units, no anesthesia codes (00100 - 01999) used, modifiers (ex: AA, QZ, etc.) aren't used and time itself is not reported in the same way that we use when billing for procedures done by anesthesiologists and CRNAs. 

Leslie Johnson, CPC
Indiana

http://www.askleslie.net


----------

